# Coil Implants Help COPD Suffers Breathe Better



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

Heard about this treatment where they avoid surgery by implanting tiny metal coils in the lungs of COPD sufferers to help them to breathe.  They said some areas are now looking for people to help research this method...http://www.cleveland.com/healthfit/...patients_with_breathing.html#cmpid=nwsltrhead


----------



## d0ug (May 26, 2014)

The Borg [star trek] are coming they put in mechanical hearts, metal knees and hips, and now springs in the lungs. They will do everything possible not to address the cause. Correcting it you do not need them any more.
If they have all this money how about putting it into finding cures and not making the drug companies trillions of dollars on managing ailments.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

*Coiled Again!*


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for this SB, my cousin suffers from COPD, and she lives in Portland, OR so she is near some good hospitals, including the OHSU (Oregon Health and Sciences University).  She may be able to get help with this.  She has some insurance, just not sure what all it covers, but if they are asking folks to participate in a study, she may want to do that if nothing else.  Thanks again Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

Oh sick Meanderer, you've been assimilated into the borg, do NOT take me to your leader!!  I know you just wanted to get close to "Seven of Nine" LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

My cousin has COPD from smoking cigs until she was 50, and had to stop.  If suicide is against the law, so should cigs be against the law.  It wouldn't matter, that law a lot of people would break rather than stop.  It's one of our most insidious "diseases", tobacco addiction.  But then most of "society" is all focused on the "meth heads".  What's the difference? Anybody see one?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

You're welcome Nwlady, sorry to hear about your cousin.   I quit smoking around 30 years ago, and happy I did.  But, IMO I don't think it should be considered a disease, or any laws against it.  I feel that what we do whether smoking, drinking, etc. should be our free choice, and if we overdo, it's an addictive behavior that can be addressed if we really want to quit.  It is a bad habit, but it can be broken if you have the will.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're welcome Nwlady, sorry to hear about your cousin.   I quit smoking around 30 years ago, and happy I did.  But, IMO I don't think it should be considered a disease, or any laws against it.  I feel that what we do whether smoking, drinking, etc. should be our free choice, and if we overdo, it's an addictive behavior that can be addressed if we really want to quit.  It is a bad habit, but it can be broken if you have the will.



I think suicide should be legal if all those things are that destroy our body.  I realize moderation may be fine, but I am talking excess


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

Suicide should be legal, I agree.  Assisted is legal in Oregon now, isn't it?  We talked about that on an old thread here.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

Yes, if they are going to say one thing we do to our own body is legal, then suicide needs to be legal as well.  What I don't agree with is having to walk through someone else's smoke.  They can kill themselves, just not going to accompany them on the journey.


----------

